# Spraying Sand Texture



## CharlieWis (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm a young painter/business owner. All of my experience panting is in residential repaints. I have no experience using sprayers. But a contractor I've worked with for 2 years and have known personally for over ten years wants me to do some spraying work for him. Anyway he has a 4 bed 1 bath rental unit that he has completely gutted, he installed new drywall and did all the mudding, and all the floors, outlets, windows, doors, cabinets, etc, is being replaced. Anyway he wants me to spray a sand texture primer throughout the entire place. I agreed to do the work if he paid for sprayer rental, paint, materials and time. He knows I've never sprayed texture but trusts me to do it. So I am just looking for any advice when it comes to spraying sand texture. Like do's and don'ts, what to watch for, what products work best and all that. Thanks!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody know a good way to apply sand texture in a uniform manner?

Rolling doesn't seem to work too well.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

rent a Graco RTX 1500 with the fine finish kit


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

A fan and a handful of sand?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Never heard of sand texture.. I have sprayed mud texture manny times.

Found it::http://www.usg.com/rc/data-submitta...wall-ceiling-spray-texture-submittal-J382.pdf


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

You mean sand texture like this?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> You mean sand texture like this?


yeah, except not so ****ty looking.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Use hopper or heavy materials gun


----------



## Rockford Il Painter (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spray Texture*

Hi Charlie,
We use a Graco RTX650 Texsprayer with the smallest orface. Tape off everything you don't want texture on, adjust the air pressure that works best for you, spray it on the wall and backroll. We use the Sherwin Williams Texture thats mixed into primer. Walls look great when done! If we have to paint a specific color afterwards, we have the texture tinted. If you have any questions feel free to call me at 815-543-4750. Alan


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

CharlieWis said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a young painter/business owner. All of my experience panting is in residential repaints. I have no experience using sprayers. But a contractor I've worked with for 2 years and have known personally for over ten years wants me to do some spraying work for him. Anyway he has a 4 bed 1 bath rental unit that he has completely gutted, he installed new drywall and did all the mudding, and all the floors, outlets, windows, doors, cabinets, etc, is being replaced. Anyway he wants me to spray a sand texture primer throughout the entire place. I agreed to do the work if he paid for sprayer rental, paint, materials and time. He knows I've never sprayed texture but trusts me to do it. So I am just looking for any advice when it comes to spraying sand texture. Like do's and don'ts, what to watch for, what products work best and all that. Thanks!


I would try spraying it through a hopper. Big sprayers will not even spray sand paint in most cases. I have tried huge tips like 731 with regular gas sprayers and been unable to spray sand paint. We have a gas graco hopper which sprays it and the other is a graco tech spray 1030 we have. Both are expensive. I would just try a cheap hopper.


----------

